# The Marriage Ref



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

So i'm watching old episodes of The Marriage Ref (number 5, couple number 2) and the lady is talking about the practical gifts her hubby always gets her........and says one year i got a goat (boer) "No one should get a goat as a gift" and my daughter looks at me and says 'you'd love a goat as a gift'

then again, i have always liked practical gifts over frou-frou stuff.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if my dad doesnt get something practical for my mom she would get upset in their early years (they had no money).

Now that said not everyone is a practical person. You need to know your mate. And if they dont appreciate practical then they wont appreciate the gift.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

So the choices are:

The woman who wants her husband to shop with her
The guy who wants his wife to stop buying decorative pillows
The woman who wants pretty gifts and not livestock or weed whackers

..................and she wins.

idiot. I hope her husband buys her useless gifts. She totally ignored the fact that he listened to her about things she said she needed (at least for the weedwhacker and a few other things........not sure she ever asked for a goat)


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

You know, so far that is the ONLY episode I've seen...and I turned to my husband and said, " I'd LOVE to have a goat for a present." That woman didn't appreciate how lucky she was... I did get a goat for an anniversary gift a few years ago: my fainter buck, Davey. He's awesome.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My first two goats were a birthday present. I loved getting them. I always get practical gifts and wouldnt want it any other way.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I would be in heaven if my husband got me a goat as a gift! :lovey: 
Springbett Farm & nubians2 ~ I'm jealous! :wink:



PznIvyFarm said:


> So the choices are:
> 
> The woman who wants her husband to shop with her
> The guy who wants his wife to stop buying decorative pillows
> The woman who wants pretty gifts and not livestock or weed whackers


I hate decorative pillows, I only want livestock & power tools, and my husband avoids taking me to the hardware store because I keep him in there too long. 

I LOVE practical gifts!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My husband knows I am all about practical......I love anything for gardening and lawn work, house work.....last year he bought me a JD Gator for our Annv.
I use it every day....even in the winter for bringing firewood to the house!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I like both practical AND romantic. Hey why not have my cake and eat it too? This year I gave myself two goats for my birthday! My husband and I have the same birthday and he wanted me to make him some Apple Kuchen. I was on a strict diet at the time, but I made it for him, then realized I had a brand new goatie in my pasture with light brown withers and a white bottom and she had no name yet. Yup -- with brown and white sugar coloring... she's my Apply Kuchen.

ps. Hubby got me some gorgeous clothing I adore and I couldn't be happier about it :stars: 

pps. Who wouldn't be ecstatic about getting a goat -- lol -- not that I'm BIASED or anything!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

potentialfarm said:


> I would be in heaven if my husband got me a goat as a gift! :lovey:
> Springbett Farm & nubians2 ~ I'm jealous! :wink:
> 
> 
> ...


You sound like me, i LOVE the hardware store


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love practical gifts, but a stuffed animal or box of chocolates every now and then doesn't hurt. My favorite has to be flowers or plants (that are potted and still growing) but if I can use it on a daily basis I'll love it more.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

So proud of my hubby! He gave me a mini donkey for our anniversary! And she's preggo! I am so glad I read him this topic and how happy I am to get "livestock". Thank you for posting this topic!

Gina (one very happy wife) :greengrin:


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

Livestock has got to be one of my FAVORITE gifts...I can enjoy it everyday and be reminded of the love and thoughtfulness from those who gave it!

This year I recieved a beautiful heifer calf for my birthday from my Boyfriend  and my children gave me a goat for Mother's Day. :leap: I just don't think it gets better than that!

My children and boyfriend tease me when we go to the hardware or TSC ect. I am told " Keep your head down, hands in pockets and keep moving!" :laugh:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:slapfloor: The keep your head down wouldn't have worked with any of the animals I end up with. Even the new donk is only 31 1/2''. :greengrin: Can't miss them if you are looking down. Hubby might start making me look at the sky.

Gina


----------



## esabelly (Sep 8, 2011)

Is it undermining of a long term marriage to keep expecting big gifts on holidays and birthdays? You have people who have been married for 10 plus years. In that marriage there are sacrifices and considerate things that likely are done for each other everyday. This is the real proof of dedication to each other. Still, some in these marriages based the value of the marriage on the gifts for their birthday, Valentine Day, Christmas, etc. Does this stomp on the considerate day to day things couples do for each other to put so much emphasis on gifts.


----------

